

The Nokia E61i - a tale of 51 buttons - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/the-nokia-e61i-a-tale-of-51-buttons/

======
rbanffy
I think the zero-button approach was present before Apple introduced the
iPhone.

[http://tech2.in.com/media/images/2009/May/img_144492_p800.jp...](http://tech2.in.com/media/images/2009/May/img_144492_p800.jpg)

The future was already here. It's just that it was not evenly distributed.

BTW, you could get rid of the buttons - I used my P-800 without the buttons
for most of its long life.

